# Fat Loss Primer



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2002)

An excellent article....(everything but the pasta comment):

*Which type of carbohydrate is best for fat loss? *


Recent scientific research shows that it's not just the amount, but the type of carbohydrate you eat that plays an important role in boosting your energy levels, reducing body fat, and providing the fuel for a demanding exercise program 

Back in the 1970's, carbohydrates were separated into two categories - simple and complex. Foods high in sugar, such as chocolate, fruit or cakes, were classed as simple carbohydrates. At the time, scientists thought these foods were quickly digested in your body and led to a rapid rise in blood glucose. Complex carbohydrates, such as potatoes, rice and pasta were supposed to lead to a more gradual rise in blood glucose. 


What is the glycemic index and why is it important? 

However, in 1981, Dr. David Jenkins found this was not necessarily true. Dr. Jenkins, a Professor of Nutrition at the University of Toronto, set out to establish the type of foods that were best for people suffering from diabetes. He found that foods such as potatoes, traditionally defined as a complex carbohydrate, actually led to a rapid rise in blood glucose. And some foods high in sugar appeared to digest more slowly, leading to a gradual elevation in blood glucose. 
This led researchers to classify foods according to their glycemic index. The glycemic index refers to the immediate rise in blood sugar that occurs as a result of eating a food high in carbohydrate. Foods that digest rapidly lead to a fast release of glucose into your blood stream. These are known as high glycemic index foods. Foods that digest more slowly release glucose into your blood gradually, and are known as low glycemic index foods. Pure glucose produces a large rise in blood sugar levels, and has a glycemic index of 100. Every other food is ranked on a scale from 0 to 100 (with some foods exceeding 100) according to its effect on your blood sugar. 
How does the glycemic index affect insulin levels? 

To understand the effect that the glycemic index (or GI) can have on fat loss, you need to know a little about a hormone called insulin. Insulin is released into the blood in response to elevated glucose levels. It counters the rise in blood sugar by shuttling glucose into muscle cells. Without insulin, your blood glucose levels would rise excessively, a condition known as hyperglycemia. 
Foods with a high glycemic index cause a rapid rise in blood glucose. Your body then releases a correspondingly large dose of insulin to keep blood glucose levels stable. Different types of food have different effects on insulin levels. For example, a banana causes a rapid release of glucose into your blood, leading to a similar rise in insulin. An apple leads to a gradual rise in blood glucose (because of its high fiber content), and a slower rise in insulin levels. 

Although insulin plays a vital role in maintaining stable blood glucose levels, high levels can lead to feelings of lethargy and fatigue. Insulin allows the amino acid tryptophan to enter the brain, leading to an increase in the production of serotonin. Serotonin is involved in the onset of sleep, and might explain why you're ready to take a nap soon after that large pasta lunch. 


Why insulin can slow down fat loss 

Insulin is primarily a storage hormone. Its main purpose is to store nutrients in your body. However, insulin stores more than just glucose. It works in the same way with protein and fat. 
This is particularly relevant when considering the effect of high GI foods consumed before, during or after exercise. The majority of evidence shows that you burn more fat when consuming foods with a low GI. 

As far back as 1979, researchers found that ingesting glucose (a food with a high GI) 30 minutes before exercise causes a rapid rise in blood sugar. This stimulates a correspondingly large release of insulin, and reduces the amount of fat used during a workout. In contrast, a low GI food results in a higher concentration of free fatty acids (when fat is broken down and released into the blood it is known as a free fatty acid) in your blood during exercise. 
However, most research suggests that any form of carbohydrate consumed before a workout will reduce the amount of fat your body uses for energy. Unless your goal is to maximize sporting performance, the common practice of consuming a carbohydrate based sports drink during a workout may limit the fat burning effects of exercise. 
Foods with a low glycemic index can accelerate fat loss 

According to South African researchers, foods with a low GI are more effective at promoting weight loss. Two groups were fed a diet containing identical amounts of protein, carbohydrate and fat. However, one group were given a diet based primarily on high GI carbohydrates. The second group consumed mainly low GI carbohydrates. The results are summarized in the table below. 


Table 1. Weight loss after 12 weeks on a high or low GI diet 

Diet Weight Loss 
High GI - 16.3lb (7.4kg) 
Low GI - 20.5lb (9.3kg) 

The lower rate of weight loss in the high GI group may have been due to an increase in the production of insulin. This, in turn, can limit the use of fat as a fuel source. 
In order to maximize the effect that diet has on fat loss, it makes sense to consume meals that cause a smaller release of blood glucose. This will minimize the production of insulin. However, limiting your diet to only those foods with a low GI can make for rather boring and tasteless meals. One way around this is to combine high and low GI foods, resulting in a meal with a moderate GI. 

For example, combining potatoes (high GI) and baked beans (moderate GI) would lead to a gradual release of glucose into your blood stream. Including cheese (which contains fat and protein) would lower the GI even further. To help you distinguish between high and low GI carbohydrates, there are complete listings of the glycemic index of several hundred common foods. 


There are several factors that affect the glycemic index of a meal 

If carbohydrate is consumed with a high fat food, the rate of digestion is slowed down. This slows the release of glucose into your blood stream, leading to a lower rise in insulin. 
Foods that are high in fiber also reduce the rate of digestion. However, the type of fiber makes a significant difference. For example, the GI of wholemeal bread and white bread don't differ significantly, as their fiber is finely ground. Breads with a high content of grains lead to a more gradual rise in blood sugar. This is because of their higher levels of insoluble fibre. 
Meals with a low GI can also make it easier to reduce your caloric intake. One of the main reasons that dieting has such a low success rate is that you end up feeling hungry all the time. However, meals with a lower GI appear to have a greater 'satiating-effect' (they make you feel fuller for longer), and may have an important role to play in a weight reduction program. 


The bottom line 

In order to successfully reduce body fat, stabilize blood glucose, and boost your energy levels, it's important to consider not only the amount, but also the type of carbohydrate you eat. Meals that contain low to moderate GI foods will minimize the production of insulin. This can encourage your body to use more fat as a fuel source. 
Even when consumed up to four hours before exercise, carbohydrate can still limit the fat burning effects of exercise. However, this effect is less pronounced with low GI carbohydrates. Exercise on an empty stomach is the best way to maximize the effects of exercise on fat loss. 
A simple way to incorporate the GI into your fat loss strategy is to substitute low GI for high GI foods. For example, spaghetti (which has a GI of 41) could replace a baked potato (a GI of 85). 
Meals with a lower GI appear to have a greater satiating effect, and can make it easier to adhere to a reduced calorie diet.

Remember that the key to successful fat loss is to create a caloric deficit - to consume fewer calories than you expend. If the amount of calories you take in is equal to the number of calories you expend, then your weight will remain the same - no matter what type of carbohydrate you consume. However, there is hard evidence to show that applying the GI concept to your diet can make it far easier to lose body fat. 


Also 

Insulin limits the use of fat as a fuel source 

Some evidence that this is the case comes from a recent study completed at England's Loughborough University. Eight subjects were given either a high or low GI meal 3 hours prior to exercise. Each meal contained identical amounts of protein, carbohydrate and fat. Insulin levels following the high GI meal increased by a massive 1000% after just 15 minutes. 
After the low GI meal, insulin levels did increase, but only by between 80 and 160%. In the three hours after eating, subjects consuming the low GI meal burned almost 70% more fat than their high GI counterparts. This trend continued into the exercise session, where fat oxidation was 118% higher in subjects consuming the low GI meal. 

In simple terms, a high GI food increases the production of insulin. And the more insulin you produce, the less fat you burn.


How does insulin encourage the storage of body fat? 

And (why CLA works, it blocks Lipoprotein lipase) 

Insulin increases the activity of lipoprotein lipase (LPL), an enzyme which promotes fat storage in muscle and adipose tissue. Insulin also inhibits the action of hormone sensitive lipase, the enzyme responsible for the mobilization of free fatty acids. Simply put, high levels of insulin make it less likely that your body will use stored fat as a fuel source.
---------------------------------------------

Now please read everything again if you don't understand that SUGARS STOP FAT BURNING!


These includes milk products, most fruits, most wheat products, rice cakes, popcorn etc. Also w/o fat and or fiber, even protein turns to sugars (glucose). Please keep this in mind. You only have 70 days. One cheat may only cost you 3-5 hours of delay in your fat burning quest, but that means 6-10 hours to get to where you where, and then to make up the lost gains. Cheat twice in one day, and the day is shot!


DP


----------



## mick01 (May 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tidalwaverus *_
> wow, very well written I gald people spend the time to write about all this really good info you have my thanks  just kidding



I may be slow, but is this a futile attempt at sarcasm?

Mick


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 7, 2002)

Bump for newbies!


----------



## Vale Tudo (Jun 20, 2002)

Ok my question is that, if I am tryong to stay lean while putting on muscle, should I not be using milk to mix with my protein after my workouts?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Vale Tudo *_
> Ok my question is that, if I am tryong to stay lean while putting on muscle, should I not be using milk to mix with my protein after my workouts?



No, you shouldn't be using milk...a couple of tbps of heavy whipping cream diluted w/ water will taste just as good as the milk but comes w/o the sugar.


----------



## Vale Tudo (Jun 20, 2002)

thanks w8


----------



## frostyballz (Jun 25, 2002)

why is popcorn bad.  It has no sugar and a high fiber content.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by frostyballz *_
> why is popcorn bad.  It has no sugar and a high fiber content.




Popcorn is a high glycemic grain and will shoot your insulin through the roof, even though it contains no sugar, it will convert very rapidly to sugar within your system.


----------



## Duncan (Jun 25, 2002)

Popcorn GI=55, which is moderate  to low in my opinion.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 25, 2002)

My bad for saying it was high GI...but it still converts to sugar rapidly in your system and will still cause an insulin spike


----------



## frostyballz (Jun 25, 2002)

Thx all, glad to know.  Do you know where I can find a gylcemic comprehensive list of foods.  I can find some list but most only list a couple of foods.


----------



## Duncan (Jun 25, 2002)

w8, just for that we will be needing to have some sex.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Duncan *_
> w8, just for that we will be needing to have some sex.




 lmfao...whenever you drag your ass to toronto baby


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by frostyballz *_
> Thx all, glad to know.  Do you know where I can find a gylcemic comprehensive list of foods.  I can find some list but most only list a couple of foods.





http://www.mendosa.com/gilists.htm

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Duncan *_
> Popcorn GI=55, which is moderate  to low in my opinion.



Hi Duncan 

Popcorn 79 55 

79 on the white bread index...problem is....that is only for 50 grams, it is much worse in larger quantities!


DP


----------



## frostyballz (Jun 26, 2002)

Thxs again guys and ladies.  That helps alot.


----------



## Duncan (Jun 26, 2002)

Oh yeah, anything in large quantities will lead to a larger rise in blood sugar, but just tell the fat asses to only eat one serving. 1 serving is 38g which would lead to a smaller blood sugar response.


----------



## frostyballz (Jun 26, 2002)

How come oatmeal is given a 87 compared to white bread on one gylcemic index and 70 on another.


----------



## Duncan (Jun 26, 2002)

Because scientists are idiots and need to put things in 2 different scales to confuse people.

The cop out is that they said it was too difficult to get people to ingest 50g of glucose so they went with bread which made it more palatable for the participants.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 13, 2002)

While this would seem easy enough to understand, at least hi vs low GI  but  I rend to confuse myself...   what's the difference between a Banana and Brown rice? Both are near the same index.  Is it the fiber in the rice that makes the difference allowing a slower release of insulin???  

If planning a diet using the GI chart could you not succefully achieve a desired BF% with keeping all your food in the low and mid range, instead of just low? Of course it will take much longer than a 12 week plan. I'm talking from a maintainence diet I guess.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 13, 2002)

Glycemic index is really a very poor indicator of how a food "reacts" in your your body!  Especially when ingested alone, or  with certain combinations of other foods!  For instance, milk, yogurt, w/w pasta and bread...and many fruits (fructose) have low GIs.....but are absolutely devastating in some metabolisms to the "fat oxidation" process!

The answer to your question about the rice versus the banana, not only lies in the differences of  fiber and sugar compostition of the foods in question, but mainly in the fact of what is "Tried and True."  When hundreds of BBs eat  300 calories of fruit (higer GI such as bananas, pears, oranges)....go flat and bloat....versus the same caloric value in brown rice and then noticing increased definition......this serves notice to the Insulin resistant community that there is something inherently wrong with fructose.  


So, not to make this too subjective or qualitative....but at a certain point you have  to "try things for yourself"......the majority will benefit from our experience with these foods!  Having advised hundred of BBs and thousands of people,  you learn a thing or two about what works and what doesn't...and what works the best! 


DP


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 13, 2002)

Too much info for my little Jarhead brain!!!! 

I'm using your cutting diet and working with tmeals to get myself somethign to work with. So much easier than trying to start from scratch!!! 

Thanks again.


----------



## British Bulldog (Jul 17, 2002)

an interesting article thanks dp, i have a couple of questions that i hope you dont mind answering:

if insulin helps to store fats so effectivly, what are the implications of this on storing protiens (i.e building muscles)? 
is it possible at all to build muscles while dieting?
i know bodybuilders take insulin as an anabolic aid, how does this not make them fat?
also without sugars and the inevitable insulin spike, will this not encourage the catabolism of muscle?

the reason i ask these questions is that i have a show in 3 months time and i would really like to lose the bf without losing sh*t loads of muscle as per normal.

thanks mate.


----------



## KarlW (Oct 4, 2002)

It's still a bit confusing as milk is apparently LOW GI as are most fruits, and by the sound of most articles LOW GI foods are better for fat loss. Is it the fact that they contain sugar (lactose and fructose) that makes them no-no's ? even though the sugar is LOW GI ?


----------



## Yanick (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KarlW *_
> It's still a bit confusing as milk is apparently LOW GI as are most fruits, and by the sound of most articles LOW GI foods are better for fat loss. Is it the fact that they contain sugar (lactose and fructose) that makes them no-no's ? even though the sugar is LOW GI ?



Well even though lactose is low on the GI, it is converted to Glucose/galactose pretty quickly, which raises blood sugar levels quickly and sets of the chain reaction.

Fruits are bad not because they contain sugar, but because they contain a sugar called fructose.  Do a search on fructose, and you'll get some info.



> _*Originally posted by British Bulldog *_
> if insulin helps to store fats so effectivly, what are the implications of this on storing protiens (i.e building muscles)?



not sure what you mean exactly.  But yes you do need insulin to store store protein in your muscles.  And contrary to what a lot of people think, fat CAN be stored without insulin.  I forgot what its called i think the initials are ASP or something, but basically if you are eating over maintanance you don't necessarily need insulin to store dietary fats as body fat, if you spike insulin a lot it will add to the storing process, but the ASP thing does a lot of the work.



> _*Originally posted by British Bulldog *_
> is it possible at all to build muscles while dieting?



some say yes, others no.



> _*Originally posted by British Bulldog *_
> i know bodybuilders take insulin as an anabolic aid, how does this not make them fat?



It does make them fat, they don't take insulin during a cutting phase.  Take a look at some off-season pictures of bb'ers.



> _*Originally posted by British Bulldog *_
> also without sugars and the inevitable insulin spike, will this not encourage the catabolism of muscle?



You're assuming that no insulin spike means no insulin.  The bulk of DPw8's plans involve ingesting 'slow burning' carbs/proteins which do release some amount of insulin, however through meal frequency/manipulation you have a steady flow of minimum insulin throughout the day instead of a spike.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 6, 2003)

when is it better to eat most of my carb.(oatmeal),(apple) before my workout (7am) or after my workout???


----------

